# Getting to a Ranger Battalion from unit.



## 4allthosetimes (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm currently in a regular infantry battalion in 25th ID, I want to step it up to the next level like there's no tomorrow. The question is how do I get to a Battalion from my unit? I've brought it up several times but no one really listens to anyone around here, I've tried to email the 75th Regiment recruiters on their site but it will not go through for anything. Do I have to reenlist to get a RIP contract or can I get one from a recruiter? There is nothing more I want than to get into an actual Ranger unit, maybe SF afterwards but that's not really in my eyes right now. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you submitted a 4187?


----------



## 4allthosetimes (Dec 4, 2009)

No I have not, who would I submit it to? My chain of command?




Edit* I mean I'm pretty sure I would submit it to my chain of command, but who would eventually have the last say? Our unit just got like 30 something new people today, so hopefully if I did it wouldnt mean much in odds of them losing people.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 4, 2009)

I have no idea how it is but you can fill out all the 4187's you want to Pvt, you ain't going no where


----------



## Paddlefoot (Dec 4, 2009)

Listen to Polar Bear, and resign yourself to remaining exactly where you are not only for the rest of your current enlistment, but for the rest of your 30 year career.

Bwaahhhaaaa....


----------



## 4allthosetimes (Dec 4, 2009)

Never will I stay in the army for 30 years...for any reason. One thing I've learned in the Army is you need to constantly be asking for something to get it done, nothings going to change my mind about doing what I'm bound for. ;)


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 5, 2009)

the best thing is how many active duty people don't see oh.. say.. 

https://www.benning.army.mil/75thranger/
http://www.goarmy.com/ranger/

You want to go to Regiment from legland?  You need to talk to a Regimental Recruiter first off.  It's usually alot easier to get stuff pushed from the top down than from the bottom up.


----------



## 4allthosetimes (Dec 5, 2009)

Alright thank you


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 6, 2009)

If you are in fact at Fort Lewis, carry your ass down to 2/75 HHC and ask to speak with the retention NCO.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 6, 2009)

4allthosetimes said:


> Never will I stay in the army for 30 years...for any reason. One thing I've learned in the Army is you need to constantly be asking for something to get it done, nothings going to change my mind about doing what I'm bound for. ;)



Never say never and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is my take, you are a mess for Regiment.  You have less than a year at your unit, have not deployed, not Airborne qualified and yadda yadda.  Why would Regiment want you? They have a slew of new guys that are not tainted that have volunteered or are volunteering for service in Regiment right off the bat.  Regiment does not have to waste the time, money or effort to get those new guys through the pipeline, especially 11b's.

That said, if service in Regiment is what you want by all means go out and get it.  You are just going to have to work harder and probably wait for your shot.


Now go do PT!


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 13, 2009)

2nd that.


----------



## Looon (Dec 14, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> Here is my take, you are a mess for Regiment.  You have less than a year at your unit, have not deployed, not Airborne qualified and yadda yadda.  Why would Regiment want you? They have a slew of new guys that are not tainted that have volunteered or are volunteering for service in Regiment right off the bat.  Regiment does not have to waste the time, money or effort to get those new guys through the pipeline, especially 11b's.
> 
> That said, if service in Regiment is what you want by all means go out and get it.  You are just going to have to work harder and probably wait for your shot.
> 
> ...


Yep. Your best bet would be to get BAC and Ranger School under your belt first., but in the big Army, that could take years.


----------



## 1/75thBatboy (Dec 24, 2009)

Good luck getting into 75th Rgr Regt man, its a great unit but at the same time they'll hand your ass to you send you to leg land  if you can't cut it.  Make sure your PT is a 300 or above, get jump school out of the way and get your tab.  If I were you, I'd stay in the unit you are in and get a deployment under you belt before you start anything.  

Btw, in the big Army, if you want Ranger School, they'll let you have it and be so happy you actually asked...


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yup. Exactly what he said.


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Feb 18, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:


> If you are in fact at Fort Lewis, carry your ass down to 2/75 HHC and ask to speak with the retention NCO.


 
.....This is a pretty ballsy move, but if I saw a leg trying to get into Btn by going to see a Ranger retention NCO directly, Id have to admitt that you have some nuts.  However, If you made it to the CQ desk I'd be very surprised.....Good Luck


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 1, 2010)

You'd get ran out the fence. If' you've ever cut cows you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## TheGunDoctor (Mar 1, 2010)

*Long Way To Go*

Listen here "warrior", I'm currently serving in a conventional infantry unit myself (2nd ID, 3rd Stryker BDE), and also making arrangements to get back to my beloved airborne community. That being said...if it takes a lot of painful coordination and approval signatures for a decorated E-6 paratrooper with a 296-310 APFT average to do that kind of reassignment on Fort Lewis, then you as a Private are probably in over your head. Especially when it comes to requesting a transfer to a high speed unit like that. If I were your First Sergeant and you asked for such a thing, I would make you do the caterpillar crawl out of my office with your legs tied together and a sign taped to your back that reads "Larva Needs Silver Wings" 

Even on the off chance that you made it in the regiment, they would squeeze your deluded self-image into virgin juice and tell the Extra Duty maggots to use it for watering the parade field.

In other words, you probaby wouldn't even last a day in my current squad with all the other legs that are fearfully learning the meaning of airborne disciple. Take the advice that those before me have already recommended and go to Jump School, work on PT, and get a few deployments under your belt. Face the reality, leaders don't want to put up with fresh fish, it seems your only quality is to be used as a detail pawn right now.     

P.S.  Do your own research before asking people questions, that's a life Army Lesson for you. 

Oh and good luck in your career moves.


----------

